# Ich AG



## waldy (2 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich hätte gerne eien Frage,
ich habe gehört, das gibt s so was wie Ich AG.
Und ich möchte wiessen, als Elektriker brauche ich Meister Brief oder das geht so? Ich habe bei Arbeitsamt schon nachgefragt, aber die wiessen das auch nicht, hat mir gesagt, das muss man bei Handelskammer nachfragen.
gruß waldy


----------



## Der Nörgler (2 Oktober 2005)

Für alles mit der Bezeichnung Elektrotechnik im Gewerbe braucht man in Deutschland zum Glück einen Meisterbrief oder Dipl.Ing

Gruß


----------



## AWD (2 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Waldy!

Hier mal ein Link für Dich! 

http://ichag.vnr.de/themen.html

Gruß


----------



## AWD (2 Oktober 2005)

Hallo nochmal Waldy!

Das was Nörgler sagt  stimmt! 

Hier kannst Du es nochmal nachlesen! 
Nur eine Ausnahme gibt es, wo Du keins bräuchtest. Steht auch in diesem Link. Aber ich glaub die trifft bei Dir nicht zu?!

Hier der Link:

http://www.ueberbrueckungsgeld.de/faq/branche/fragen/frage03.shtml

Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

*Ich-AG*

Hallo waldy,

Es ist auch besser so dass in manchen Gewerken ohne Meisterbrief nichts geht. Nichts gegen dich persönlich - aber ich hoffe du hast nicht vor, dich mit SPS-Sachen selbstständig zu machen.

softtester


----------



## Der Nörgler (2 Oktober 2005)

@ AWD

Danke für die nette Zustimmung.
Mal eine nette Frau mit Ahnung. 
Kannst Du denn auch ein Auto Rückwärts einparken ????  

@Waldy

Das wo Softtester etwas Angst um Dich oder vielleicht auch um die anderen Menschen hat darin kannst Du Dich selbstständig machen indem Du ein Gewerbe auf "Erstellung von Software" anmeldest.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

@ all: hab halt Angst das mein Job flöten geht, der hellste bin ich ja nicht.


----------



## Der Nörgler (2 Oktober 2005)

@Softtester

Die Angst kenne ich weil die meisten ICH AG Idioten sich weit unter dem Preis verkaufen und damit uns allen das Leben schwer machen.

Außerdem will ja keiner eine ICH AG sonderen nur die Zahl der Arbeitslosen etwas in den Keller drücken.


----------



## AWD (2 Oktober 2005)

Hi Waldy!

Ob Du Dich nun mit Sps-Sachen selbstständig machst oder nicht. Zumindest brauchst Du  einen Meistertitel für den Bereich Elektrotechnik. Ich finde jeder kann und sollte sich dort wo er selber meint sich selbstständig machen zu wollen auch machen, solange er die gesetzlichen Voraussetzungen erfüllt. Jedem ist die Berufswahl freigestellt!

Der Seite kannst Du die Zulassungsvoraussetzungen entnehmen  - mit Anmeldeformular sogar zur Prüfung: 

http://www.hwk-duesseldorf.de/bilden/pruefen/zulassung.html

@ Nörgler

Danke! Dito netter Nörgler :wink: 
Obwohl ich ungern private Dinge in einem solchen Forum ausplaudere …ja ich glaube das schaffe ich so gerade noch ….ja ja mit einem Kettenfahrzeug, genannt auch Panzer! Falls Du das Model wissen willst : Panzerkampfwagen V Panther (älteres Model), gibt es nicht mehr.  


Gruß


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
fast ein Grund zum löschen :twisted: , die Leute die sich aufgerafft haben eine ICH AG zu gründen sind bestimmt keine Idioten, sondern wollen nicht arbeitslos sein, und ich ziehe vor jedem den Hut der soviel Mumm hat.


----------



## waldy (2 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
habe die Internetseite nachgeguckt,
z.B. 
" Handwerk: Ein Handwerksbetrieb muss in die Handwerksrolle der zuständigen Handwerkskammer eingetragen werden. Bei handwerksähnlichen Tätigkeiten genügt eine Registrierung" - aber da steht nichts über Elektrobereich. 

Ob ich  für Elektrobereich eine Meisterbrief brauche ( ich habe leider keine) oder nicht - das ist unklar für micih.

SPS Bereich ist so Groß - das wie ich " ICH AG Idioten " oder ich nur eine Idiot, na ja- nicht so wichtig.
Also von diese Idioten brauchst Du Klüger " Der Nörgler"  keine Angst haben. Weil die Idioten übernemehn nur sowieso Ainfachste Abrbeit .


Ich kann nicht mit SPS 300 oder 400 Gruppen gut umgehen, aber schaltschrankbau oder kleine Steuerung -das könnte ich schon machen.

gruß waldy


----------



## AWD (2 Oktober 2005)

Hi Waldy!

Ich wollte hier nicht gleich mit Gesetzen aufwarten, wo das genau steht. Aber Du willst es ja genau wohl nachlesen können. Na denn!

Hier die Gesetzesfundstelle, wo es genau steht:

§ 49 HwO Verzeichnis der Gewerbe, die als zulassungspflichtige Handwerke betrieben werden können (§ 1 Abs. 2) 
HwO Anlage A Verzeichnis der Gewerbe, die als zulassungspflichtige Handwerke betrieben werden können (§ 1 Abs. 2)  
(Fundstelle des Originaltextes: BGBl. I 2003, 2945 - 2946)

Nr.1   Maurer und Betonbauer2   Ofen- und Luftheizungsbauer3   Zimmerer4   Dachdecker5   Straßenbauer6   Wärme-, Kälte- und Schallschutzisolierer7   Brunnenbauer8   Steinmetzen und Steinbildhauer9   Stukkateure10  Maler und Lackierer11  Gerüstbauer12  Schornsteinfeger13  Metallbauer14  Chirurgiemechaniker15  Karosserie- und Fahrzeugbauer16  Feinwerkmechaniker17  Zweiradmechaniker18  Kälteanlagenbauer19  Informationstechniker20  Kraftfahrzeugtechniker21  Landmaschinenmechaniker22  Büchsenmacher23  Klempner24  Installateur und Heizungsbauer 25  Elektrotechniker 26  Elektromaschinenbauer27  Tischler28  Boots- und Schiffbauer29  Seiler30  Bäcker31  Konditoren32  Fleischer33  Augenoptiker34  Hörgeräteakustiker35  Orthopädietechniker36  Orthopädieschuhmacher37  Zahntechniker38  Friseure39  Glaser40  Glasbläser und Glasapparatebauer41  Vulkaniseure und Reifenmechaniker


... in Nr. 25 kann stelber der Anlage A zum Gesetz § 49 HwO den Elektrotechniker entnehmen!

Glaub mir bitte einfach!


Gruß


----------



## Der Nörgler (2 Oktober 2005)

Naja ich ziehe nicht so schnell meinen Hut vor anderen Leuten.

Aber wenn wir noch mehr von der "ICH AG" haben dann darf der Rest und dazu gehörst auch Du lieber  lorenz2512 nicht so laut hier im Forum 
über 7 Euro Stundenlohn weinen

Da sind viele dabei die wirklich die Preise kaputt machen weil Sie ja auf der anderen Seite etwas vom "Vater Staat" bekommen.

Und legt hier nicht immer jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage Ihr Weicheier.


----------



## AWD (2 Oktober 2005)

Hallo an ALLE!

Ich darf mal bitte zu diesem Thema : Ich -AG und seine Folgen...

einen Link - vom "Stern" einen Artikel (zwar was älter, aber passt so gut zu dem, was gerade hier diskutiert wird) in die Runde geben:


http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/arbeit-karriere/529746.html?eid=529648


Gruß


----------



## waldy (2 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

" Da sind viele dabei die wirklich die Preise kaputt machen weil Sie ja auf der anderen Seite etwas vom "Vater Staat" bekommen. " - na ja , was kann ich sagen.
Aber glauben Sie wirklich , das Seriose Firma gibt eine Richtige Auftrag an eine unbekannte Ich AG ?
Natürlich nicht.
Und die kleinen Firmen können nicht seine Aufträge an Richtige Firmen geben- weil das ist wirklich teuer ist für die kleine Firmen, z.B. für eine Schaltschrank über 5 Tausend eur. bezahlen.
Natürlich die kleine Firmen suchen was günstiger.

Und was Richtig würde ich machen- das ist Zeitfirmen entweder Löschen oder eine Richtige mindestens Löhn geben, auf jeden Fall nicht 7 eur. pro Stunde.
Sonst für Ich AG gibt s auch nicht so viele Chancen was bekommen, wegen viele günstiger Angeboten von zeitfirmen.

Wie z.B. bei einige Firmen Hilfsarbeiter aus Zeitfirma, Elektriker aus Leifirma und sogar eine SPS Progrmmierer. Welche hat mir gefragt, wie muss man das machen 

gruß waldy


----------



## old_willi (2 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

man kann sich sich auch ohne einen Meisterbrief selbständig machen.
Man darf nur keinen Handwerksbetrieb eröffnen oder handwerkliche Arbeiten übernehmen.
Aber für den Bereich Automatisierungstechnik ist ein Handwerksbetrieb auch nicht erforderlich. Wenn man eine Firma in dem Bereich gründen will, so muss man sich mit der IHK und der Handwerkskammer abstimmen. Wenn man einen Industriebetrieb gründet, so darf der Firmenname keine handwerkliche Tätigkeit vortäuschen.

Aber das sind nur die ersten formelle Hürden. Die weiteren sind das größere Problem:
- Fachmann sein in vielen Bereichen.
- ca. 3 Monate ohne Einkommen leben können
- Kunden finden die überhaupt und möglichst pünktlich zahlen
- eine Industrie- Haftpflichtversicherung finden (ca. 2000 € im Jahr)
- der Scheinselbständigkeit entgehen
- den kaufmännischen Teil möglichst nicht selber machen
- Geld fürs Finanzamt nicht verbraten

Auch soll man auf Hilfe von staatlichen Stellen nicht hoffen.
So Dinge wie Urlaub, 40Std/Woche, blauer Montag ... schnell vergessen.

Aber trotz allem, ich habe es nie bereut.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## AWD (2 Oktober 2005)

Guten Abend Wilfried!

Frage bitte: was umfaßt denn Deine Tätigkeit als Gewerbetreibender? Tust Du nur programmieren?

Gruß


----------



## old_willi (2 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Müserref,

mit nur Programmieren kann man nicht oder sehr schwer überleben. Meine Tätigkeit kann man in der Hauptsache als Projektieren bezeichnen. Aber für Geld tue ich "fast" alles. 

Aber was ist deine Tätigkeit? Vom Nicht-Programmieren und Panzer fahren kann man auch nicht gut leben und als Verkäuferin kann ich mir dich nicht vorstellen? 

Übrigens, mit vielen Dingen die du hier gesagt hast bin ich einer Meinung. Kann es sein, dass du als einziges Mädchen unter vielen Brüdern groß geworden bist. Mit Macho- Sprüchen hast du ja keine Probleme.

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## waldy (3 Oktober 2005)

Hallo AWD,
Danke für die Antwor.
Ich habe das gelesen , ist sehr Interresant.
Aber, da steht:
"Welche Befreiungen von Prüfungsteilen sind möglich?

Der erfolgreiche Abschluss einer einschlägigen Fachschule (z.B. Staatliche Fachschule für Technik, Fachrichtung Elektrotechnik) kann den Anforderungen von Teilen der Meisterprüfung entsprechen und kann auf Antrag zur Befreiung von Prüfungsteilen führen "

Und ich habe nur ín Kasachstan Fachschule als Elektrotechniker gemacht, nicht in Deutschland.
Und meine Diplom war in deutschland nur als Energieanlagenelektronieker anerkannt worden.
Und wieder mich lernen - habe keines Geld dafür
Sieht so aus, das meine Idee Ich AG - bleibt weiter als träume.

gruß waldy


----------



## AWD (3 Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen und einen schönen Feiertag allen! 

@old_wille , Wilfried
Danke erst mal Wilfried !
Also ich darf das bitte mal ein wenig umschreiben, warum ich Dich gefragt habe. 
Du schreibst, dass der Firmenname keine handwerkliche Tätigkeit vortäuschen darf und das Du „alles“ machst, obwohl Du keinen Meistertitel hast! 
Wenn ich mir erlauben darf Dir einen Rat zu geben; auch nur deshalb, weil ich meine ein bisschen …..so Erfahrung zu haben …in rechtlichen Dingen. Nur soviel, ich habe schon eine Menge in meinem Leben gemacht, und war immer schon Unternehmerin. 
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle das nicht an die große Glocke hängen, dass Du „alles“ machst – gibt ja schließlich Neider, und schnell ist das Gewerbeaussichtsamt zur Stelle, - wenn Du verstehst was ich meine, ohne hier genau ins Detail zu gehen. Die Folgen sind gravierend, nämlich nicht nur Schließung des Gewerbes sondern auch saftige Geldstrafen; und anderes. Ganz davon abgesehen, dürfte das ziemlich ins „Auge“ gehen, bzgl. der haftungsrechtlichen Seite, wenn was „schief“ läuft bei der Ausführung einer bestimmten Tätigkeit, die nur einem Meister erlaubt ist!

Ich sehe mich selber auch nicht alleine als Verkäuferin von Produkten der Automatisierungstechnik, denn „ jeder“ verkauft in dieser Branche diese Produkte, sondern vielmehr sehe ich meine Aufgabe in meinem Unternehmen darin, durch ein gutes Team und Partnern, was ich habe, gut zu führen und führen zu können; diese Produkte durch guten Research und Vertragsverhandlungen weltweit an viele Abnehmer in der Welt zu vertreiben und in den verschiedensten Ländern der Erde wieder rum mit guten Konditionen zu beschaffen. Ich hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht zensiert, wegen Eigenwerbung!  Dies ist nicht meine Absicht. Finde Eigenwerbung eh völlig ungeeignet hier. Denn das ist ein Forum, wo der Austausch der gemachten Erfahrungen, der neusten Technik und Hilfestellungen stattfinden sollen. So sehe ich das!  Werbung sollte man und macht man denke ich mir anders. 

Bezogen auf die, nach meinem Empfinden, noch netten …, wie Du sie nennst , …Machosprüche (nehme an z.B. „Autospruch“ vom  netten Nörgler!   ), kann ich nur sagen, dass solange sie in diesem Niveau sind und die Herren hier Niveau nicht mit einem Kosmetikprodukt verwechseln, und man bzw. Frau merkt, dass es eher ein Späßchen sein soll, so habe ich es vom netten Nörgler verstanden und so war es sicherlich auch gemeint, ist das schon OK – lockert doch so nur ein paar zu ernste Themen auf. Und auf den Mund bzw. auf die Tasten gefallen bin ich ja auch nicht . Als ich mich hier angemeldet habe, wo die Mehrzahl der Mitglieder Herren sind, wusste ich schon, auf was ich mich einlasse. 
Außerdem, wer auf derbste niveaulos und unsachlich gegenüber einer Frau reagiert, schießt eh ein Eigentor! Dies war bisher nicht der Fall, und hoffe wird es auch nicht! Man sollte auch nicht alles wirklich auf die Goldwaage legen und einiges locker sehen. 
Um es mal zum Abschluss zu bringen mit einem Song-Text: Macho macho kannst nicht werden, macho macho musst Du sein! Ob tatsächlich welche in diesem Forum sind, dass weiß ich nicht und mag ich auch nicht beurteilen. Solange ich Frau der „Neuzeit“ dabei bleiben darf und als eine solche respektiert werde …trotz Panzer fahren können, was ich zugegeben, nur einmal in meinem Leben machen durfte … ist alles Bestens!  :wink: 

@ Waldy
Kein Problem Waldy. Gern geschehen.
Ah Kasachstan! Ich war mal geschäftlich über Turkmenistan dort. In der Hauptstadt Astana. Sehr freundliche Menschen. 
Zu Deinem Problem: Je nachdem wie viel Du jetzt verdienst, kannst Du Bafög beantragen und so Deinen Abschluss machen. Neben Bafög gibt es noch einen Kredit extra für studierende, und solche die ihren Meister machen wollen, mit sehr niedrigem Zinssatz, den Du beantragen könntest. Auch wenn es schwer fällt, aber dann hast Du einen Abschluss, der hier auch anerkannt wird, so wie Du ihn brauchst! Dann musst Du nicht mit irgendwelchen Einschränkungen rechnen, in Deiner beruflichen Tätigkeit. Nie aufgeben, wenn das Dein Traum ist! Es gibt immer einen Weg! Das aber die wirtschaftliche Realität mit einer Ich-AG nicht einfach wird, grad in den ersten Jahren, dass weiß Du selber. Dessen solltest Du Dir auch bewusst sein.

Gruß


----------



## old_willi (3 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Müserref,

danke für den Hinweis, aber ich werde unseren Handwerkern keine Konkurrenz machen. Das schaffen die untereinander schon bestens.
Für meine handwerkliche Arbeit würde sowieso keiner was bezahlen.

Aber wie du auch sagst, gibt es leider in Deutschland zuviel Neider. Bekommen selber nichts gebacken, scheuen jedes Risiko und wissen immer hinterher alles besser.

Dabei ist es doch so einfach Unternehmer zu werden. Man geht zum Amt und holt sich einen Gewerbeschein. Jetzt hat man alle Freiheiten:
- kann Urlaub machen wann und wie lange man will
- stellt Leute ein, die einen die Arbeit machen und den eigenen Wohlstand mehren
- ernährt sich nur von Geschäftsessen
- fährt einen Luxus- Firmenwagen mit Sprit auf Firmenkosten
- kassiert nur Luxuspräsente
- zahlt keine Steuern, weil die vom Finanzamt ja so doof sind

Und weil das so ist, haben wir so viele Neider.

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## AWD (3 Oktober 2005)

Hi Wilfried!

Gut umschrieben!
Ja genau, uns geht es ja sooo gut, und ist alles so easy :lol: .
Das meinen aber auch nur die, die keine Ahnung haben!

Gruß


----------



## waldy (3 November 2005)

Hi,
eine Frage,
habe bei Ebay was gefunden,
kann man das wirklich kaufen für Ich AG ?

Konzession Elektroinstallation incl. Eintragung Artikelnummer: 7558486616 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Konzession-Elekt...7558486616QQcategoryZ9712QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


waldy


----------



## 0815prog (4 November 2005)

Hallo waldy,

hier wird keine Konzession und kein Meisterbrief verkauft, sondern der Typ stellt sich als Inhaber eines Meisterbriefes usw. dem Käufer zur Verfügung um diesem das Betreiben eines Handwerksbetriebes ohne eigenen Meisterbrief zu ermöglichen.
Er stellt sich dafür 350,-- EUR im Monat vor. Zahlbar im voraus für 12 Monate, also 4.200,-- EUR.
Dazu kommen noch Anwaltskosten, Ebaykosten und wer weiß noch was alles.

Wahrscheinlich ist der Vertrag dann auch noch so gehalten, dass er trotz Meisterbrief nicht die Verantwortung übernimmt.
Ist zwar nur eine Vermutung, aber seriös ist es auf jeden Fall nicht, sowas bei Ebay anzubieten.

Daher mein persönlicher Tipp an Dich waldy:  "Finger weg davon". Du kennst diesen Typen überhaupt nicht.

Gruß
_____________________________________________________________


----------



## Anonymous (4 November 2005)

waldy schrieb:
			
		

> Konzession Elektroinstallation incl. Eintragung Artikelnummer: 7558486616



Hallo,

klingt doch irgendwie seltsam, zuerst soll ich mich zur Zahlung 
verpflichten (350 *12 = 4200,-) und später wird dann 
geklärt was ich dafür bekomme. Und er will nicht mal 
wissen, ob ich nen Schrauberndreher richtig rumm halten kann.

Kann schon sein, dass das rechtens was er anbietet, aber 
außer dem Verkäufer - und ebay natürlich - wird hier wohl 
niemand glücklich.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## AWD (5 November 2005)

Hallo Waldy!

Genau so sehe ich das auch . Ja, meistens steckt dahinter ein absoluter Knebelvertrag, der Dir Waldy keinerlei Schutz bieten wird. Meist kommt man aus diesen Verträgen nämlich gar nicht mehr raus und zum anderen, was bietet der den genau –  ich versuch mal eine  mutmaßliche „Hintergrunderforschung“ anzustellen, so wie ich das sehe: 
Konzession Elektroinstallation und er wird in diesem Vertrag seine Haftung für Deine Handlungen ausschließen wollen, wenn Du nämlich etwas falsch „schraubst“ in Deiner späteren Tätigkeit als Elektroinstallateur, weil Du ja meinst Dich auf diesen  fast schon sittenwidrigen Vertrag stützen zu können und damit seinem Meistertitel, liegst Du damit aber dann falsch. Denn diesen Schutz wird er ausschließen über diesen Vertrag. Ganz davon abgesehen, ist eh fraglich, ob dieser Vertrag nicht wegen Sittenwidrigkeit, eventuell Betrug und anderen Gesetzesverstößen überhaupt tatsächlich zustande kommt. Man kann ja vieles vertraglich vereinbaren, ob das rechtlich ok ist, ist immer eine andere Frage, auch wenn da ein Anwalt mitspielt. Der wird nicht sonst so auf seinen „Wald und Wiesen“ Anwalt hindeuten. Ich möchte nicht wissen was dieser Dir für Tipps geben wird beim Gang nach Kanossa (=Gewerbeaufsichtsamt), dass Du gegenüber dem Gewerbeaufsichtsamt, dies und jenes nicht sagen und verschweigen sollst, damit der  Eintrag überhaupt klappt?! Das wirst Du tun, weil Du willst ja den Eintrag und glaubst alles ist ok und hast bezahlt und vorher den Vertrag unterzeichnet. Und davon geht dieser Anbieter aus, dass Du mitspielst. Das ist meine Vermutung. Denn ok, ist das nicht. Denn warum will sonst dieser Anbieter Garantieansprüche ausschließen?! Möchte nicht wissen, was noch in diesem Vertrag ausgeschlossen wird, sonst wäre er ja blöd, denn sonst würde jede falsche Handlung von Dir in Deiner Tätigkeit auf ihn fallen als Meister.  Bei Rechtssicherheitsfragen an die Handwerkskammer wenden, schreibt er. Oh je!
Wenn in Deiner späteren Tätigkeit da was schief läuft hast Du keinerlei Schutz. Nein obendrein wirst Du so stark und noch stärker in die Haftung genommen als ein Meister je genommen werden kann. Weil dieser Berufsstand nun mal einen Titel braucht, den Du nicht hast, und mit dem Titel er auch, weil es über die Gesetze und über die Verordnungen ein solcher Titel gefordert wird, dieser Fall dann gerade nicht geschützt wird. Denn in vielen Gesetzen heißt es so oder  ähnlich im Wortlaut: „....hat der Handelnde nach der fachlichen Kompetenz, die er über die XY-Gesetzen (je nach Handwerk)  den gesetzlich geforderten Titel erworben, so haftet er nur bei Vorsatz oder bei grober Fahrlässigkeit .....“. Du würdest in einem Schadensfall auch für die leichteste Unachtsamkeit, sprich Fahrlässigkeit haftbar gemacht werden können.
Na durch Dich laß ich dann gerne eine Elektroinstallation anbringen. Mußt ja dann für alles gerade stehen. Stehst Du zwei drei mal vor Gericht wegen irgend einer dummen Sache – was ja schneller bei Dir dann der Fall wäre mit dieser Konzession, und es wird der Gewerbeaufsichtsbehörde mitgeteilt, was üblich ist, oder durch Beschwerden bei den Aufsichtsbehörden : dann tschaui Gewerbeschein und Du musst wahrscheinlich, aufgrund des Vertrages, wenn er wirksam geschlossen worden ist weiterzahlen, und der Anbieter ist schön aus der ganzen Sache aufgrund des  Ausschlusses im Vertrag raus.
Um diesen Titel mit einer Meisterprüfung im Handwerk zu erlangen, erwartet man vielleicht einiges, aber der Gesetzgeber schützt auch dann anschließend den Titelträger. Denn er gibt ja vorher den „Segen“ mit der Meisterprüfung in diesem Handwerksbereich und lässt Dich auf die Menschheit los ;-) , also muß er Dich auch schützen, was er dann tut.

Fazit: wie schon von den anderen Mitgliedern geschrieben : Bitte Finger weg lassen davon!


----------



## waldy (5 November 2005)

hi Leute,
na ja, dann besser kaufe ich mir eine Lottoschein -da habe ich mehr Chanse was gewinnen, als solche Angebote bei Ebay kaufen.
Danke noch mal für Ihre Tipp.
gruß waldy


----------



## babu (7 November 2005)

Ehhmmm,

ist sowas wirklich legal  :shock:


----------



## 0815prog (7 November 2005)

Ja, legal ist das schon.

Jeder kann einen Handswerksbetrieb betreiben, wenn er entweder selbst einen Meistertitel hat oder wie in diesem Fall einen Meister im Boot hat.

Oft wird dies in Form einer GbR ausgeführt.

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## babu (7 November 2005)

ich meine ist es legal ?
überhaupt solche Verträge anzubieten ?
Und dann noch bei ebay.
Also ist für mich der absolute Oberhammer


----------



## 0815prog (7 November 2005)

Ich denke schon, dass es legal ist, da im Prinzip eine Partnerschaft angeboten wird.

Aber erstens ist diese Auktion überhaupt nicht wie ein partnerschaftliches Angebot formuliert und zweitens ist es aus meiner Sicht absolut unseriös sowas bei Ebay anzubieten.

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## Der Nörgler (7 November 2005)

Klar ist das legal aber der Typ der das bei eBay anbietet weiß eigentlich nicht in was für eine Gefahr "Er" sich begibt.

Sollte jemand richtig Mist machen dann geht "Er" wenn er Pech hat in den Knast. Der mit dem Meisterbrieb hält seinen Kopf hin.



> Aber erstens ist diese Auktion überhaupt nicht wie ein partnerschaftliches Angebot formuliert und zweitens ist es aus meiner Sicht absolut unseriös sowas bei Ebay anzubieten.



Unseriös finde ich Elektroarbeiten ohne Meisterbrief oder Dipl.Ing zu machen so wie das viele machen.

Gruß


----------



## AWD (7 November 2005)

Hallo Zusammen!

Es herrscht Privatautonomie im deutschen Vertragsrecht, also kann jeder mit jedem, was auch immer vertraglich schließen, solange es nicht gegen irgendwelche Gesetze verstößt, insbesondere im Privatrecht gegen die Sittenwidrigkeit, Wucher, all so was halt.

Ob es hier der Fall ist, ist fraglich, weil man nicht ersehen kann, was der Anbieter über seinen Anwalt alles in diesem Vertrag regeln will.

Die Sache das eine Konzession angeboten wird, ist sicherlich legal, und auch üblich. Denke an die Fälle, wo einer das nötige Geld hat einen Betreib zu eröffnen, aber nicht den dazugehörigen Titel. Und ein anderer kein Geld, aber Titel. Dann kauft man sich halt den Titel, und hoffentlich in dem Wissen ist der Titelträger, dass er haftbar gemacht werden kann, wenn der den Titel Kaufende, einen Schadensfall in den Betrieb bringt.

Das was Nörgler sagt, ist genau der Punkt, dass viele vielleicht in einem solchen Fall die Konsequenzen nicht erkennen können. Aber darüber hat ihn bestimmt sein Anwalt schon aufgeklärt.  Daher auch der Vertrag. Es wird die Haftung in diesem Vertrag ausschließen. Ob das tatsächlich im konkreten Einzelfall geht, ist eine andere Frage.

Übrigens ich habe so manches mal schon Angebote bei ebay entdeckt, wo man klar und deutlich es unter einem Straftatbestand subsumieren kann. Aber ebay distanziert sich ja in seinen AGBs gegenüber solchen Anbietern galant. Und meist meldet es keiner, weder ebay, noch der Staatsanwaltschaft. 

Netten Gruß


----------

